# losing the last bit of bf please see pic



## scuba13 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey! Bare with me im pretty new to all this! Have been working out for a little while now and I'm not really seeing the results, id say the last few months I've been steadily working out and dieting for 7 months, I thought by now I'd have alot more definition I exercise everyday and do weights and ab exercises every other day, personally looking at the picture I still see fat and a pathetic top half of a six pack slighty poking out with fatty man nips, please give me some advice!

my diet is pretty much omlete 9am tuna salad 12 & 3pm chicken/salmon and veg at 6pm water all day no shakes/ supplements etc

I'm about 5'7 70kg approx I'm mainly looking to define abs and chest although I'm working on it all mainly hitting chest and abs looking at my picture what advice would you give weight, cardio, diet, supplement wise? Apologies again I'm new to all of this and don't know much about this kinda thing looking for a defined toned body!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

what you worried about rome wasnt built in a day. Try some pre breakfast fasted cardio then later after your weights do another 20 mins on the treadmill lookup keto diet and carb cycling and give it ago.


----------



## melsi (May 26, 2010)

scuba13 said:


> Hey! Bare with me im pretty new to all this! Have been working out for a little while now and I'm not really seeing the results, id say the last few months I've been steadily working out and dieting for 7 months, I thought by now I'd have alot more definition I exercise everyday and do weights and ab exercises every other day, personally looking at the picture I still see fat and a pathetic top half of a six pack slighty poking out with fatty man nips, please give me some advice!
> 
> my diet is pretty much omlete 9am tuna salad 12 & 3pm chicken/salmon and veg at 6pm water all day no shakes/ supplements etc
> 
> ...


look up a push, pull and legs routine thousands of examples on here.

start doing either 40 min incline walks straight after workout or 20 min interval training straight after

diet, look up a timed carb diet, again thousands of articles on here about them.


----------



## scuba13 (Jul 4, 2011)

The problem with me is im realy impatient and for the amount of exercise I do I thought at least I'd have a flat stomach! But it seems the top half it's kinda coming along nicely but the low half isn't and is jump a bump, it's just trying to shift that but am definitely going to workout first thing in the mor ing before breakfast and bring in more carbs to the evening meal and replace tuna salad with tuna sandwich wholegrain! Any other tips guys? Or shall I just stick to what I'm doing my chest and ab workouts are pretty good its just I want to be doing everything 100% to get the results!

A friend recommended a high protein low carb shake, is he right or should I look to take something else?

Also I have no idea about working out my calorie deficit?? I'm 24 5'7 about 75kg 9am 4/5 eggs 2 yolk omlete on wholegrain 12pm tuna sandwich on wholegrain 2 slices with half tin tuna 3pm the same 6pm 1 breast or 1 fillet of salmon with a handful of pasta and generous portion of veg 9pm 1 breast chicken

I'm so new to this and like I say have no idea is this ok diet wise - also I'll be adding a protein shake with low carbs?? Is all thia ok??


----------



## Jonathan Nemo (Jul 10, 2011)

scuba13 said:


> Hey! Bare with me im pretty new to all this! Have been working out for a little while now and I'm not really seeing the results, id say the last few months I've been steadily working out and dieting for 7 months, I thought by now I'd have alot more definition I exercise everyday and do weights and ab exercises every other day, personally looking at the picture I still see fat and a pathetic top half of a six pack slighty poking out with fatty man nips, please give me some advice!
> 
> my diet is pretty much omlete 9am tuna salad 12 & 3pm chicken/salmon and veg at 6pm water all day no shakes/ supplements etc
> 
> ...


Id be alittle worried about what your eating. it doesnt sound like you have much tbh. Whats your intake a day protein, carbs, calories etc?

How are you training also?


----------



## Jonathan Nemo (Jul 10, 2011)

scuba13 said:


> The problem with me is im realy impatient and for the amount of exercise I do I thought at least I'd have a flat stomach! But it seems the top half it's kinda coming along nicely but the low half isn't and is jump a bump, it's just trying to shift that but am definitely going to workout first thing in the mor ing before breakfast and bring in more carbs to the evening meal and replace tuna salad with tuna sandwich wholegrain! Any other tips guys? Or shall I just stick to what I'm doing my chest and ab workouts are pretty good its just I want to be doing everything 100% to get the results!
> 
> A friend recommended a high protein low carb shake, is he right or should I look to take something else?
> 
> ...


I always run with the rule 1.5g protein per lb of weight and 2g of carbs. working that out then dividing my food into 8 meals a day. basically eating every 2 hours. Thats only if i want to bulk.

The thing is you've mentioned abs. Are you wanting these to be on show becasue the only thing doing an ab workout will do is build muscle under the layer of fat on your stomach. You need cardio to burn this off and a low carb diet so your body can use the fat stores as energy.

pm if you want a proper chat about it. It isnt hard to do, just confusing at first


----------



## scuba13 (Jul 4, 2011)

Jonathan Nemo said:


> Id be alittle worried about what your eating. it doesnt sound like you have much tbh. Whats your intake a day protein, carbs, calories etc?
> 
> How are you training also?


Intake wise i dont know, i do feel hungry a lot, today ive been snacking on nuts so i dont feel hungry and ive just bought some protein shake to top that off, im not very clued up with working out all the diet stuff, i pretty much just have eggs, fish, meat, veg, some carbs,

traning wise, i play football/coach football pretty much every day, tuesday and thursday i do chest and ab work outs at that is what im looking to define before i start thinking of bulking


----------



## scuba13 (Jul 4, 2011)

Jonathan Nemo said:


> I always run with the rule 1.5g protein per lb of weight and 2g of carbs. working that out then dividing my food into 8 meals a day. basically eating every 2 hours. Thats only if i want to bulk.
> 
> The thing is you've mentioned abs. Are you wanting these to be on show becasue the only thing doing an ab workout will do is build muscle under the layer of fat on your stomach. You need cardio to burn this off and a low carb diet so your body can use the fat stores as energy.
> 
> ...


----------



## scuba13 (Jul 4, 2011)

basically i want to remove the little bump at the bottom and define the abs which im guessing is some good ol' cardio??


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

go to the diet section here and read the stickies. you'll find all the info you need there.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey buddy.

Well lets work this out. You've got to where you've got now, so lets work from there. Your not eating enough believe it or not. SO lets get ya sorted. I'm just working out your bmr (basal metabolic rate). But I need your age. Also I need to know how active you, so if you can tell me what yo dou for a living and how often you train and for how long then I can give you the info you need.

Then we can work out a diet plan. Then we can work out a training plan.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

I posted a thread on how to calculate your BMR here


----------



## scuba13 (Jul 4, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Hey buddy.
> 
> Well lets work this out. You've got to where you've got now, so lets work from there. Your not eating enough believe it or not. SO lets get ya sorted. I'm just working out your bmr (basal metabolic rate). But I need your age. Also I need to know how active you, so if you can tell me what yo dou for a living and how often you train and for how long then I can give you the info you need.
> 
> ...


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

would u keep in a calorie deficit ??? say his bmr is 2000cals lower it by 250 calories and stay at that ??? could u still build lean muscle with that whilst loosing fat??? im always intregued ???



JPaycheck said:


> Hey buddy.
> 
> Well lets work this out. You've got to where you've got now, so lets work from there. Your not eating enough believe it or not. SO lets get ya sorted. I'm just working out your bmr (basal metabolic rate). But I need your age. Also I need to know how active you, so if you can tell me what yo dou for a living and how often you train and for how long then I can give you the info you need.
> 
> Then we can work out a diet plan. Then we can work out a training plan.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

jamiedilk said:


> would u keep in a calorie deficit ??? say his bmr is 2000cals lower it by 250 calories and stay at that ??? could u still build lean muscle with that whilst loosing fat??? im always intregued ???


His bmr is 2350. And yes I would go to a calorie deficit but not by as much as 500 cals in his case. I'de go to about a 350 cal drop. to go for an even 2000 cals.

If your gonna stay doing the same kind of training that you do at the moment like the football and coaching and so on. I'de say go to 2000 cals ish. the best macro split I would advise would be a 40/40/20 split. So you wanna be aiming for:

800 cals from carbs (200g)

800 cals from protein (200g)

400 cals from fat (45g)

So thats the macro split you wanna be aiming for. You can vary your foods and write down a tally each day of the amounts your eating or set a specific structure. I personally prefer to keep a piece of paper and pen on me and add the macros to it and just work up to my totals throughout the day. What do you prefer?

Also, do you need to structure a weightlifting programme at all?


----------



## scuba13 (Jul 4, 2011)

thanks man, im guessing i can find all the cals etc from packaging and such?? any recommendations on fats i should be having??

weights wise i warm up 7 mins on bike, then i do flat dumbell press, db fly, then incline db press and incline db fly - i do 4 set consisting of 12-12-10-10. then i go on the chest press with low weigh 4 sets of 12.

then i move on to an ab workout which im pretty happy with. then i do 20 mins on the bike.

thats the thing i feel toned when i work out i feel i should be alot more defined then i am but when i look in the mirror it feels like its under that small layer of fat :/

would you recommend 1 hour of cardio 1st thing in the morning before breakfast?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

scuba13 said:


> thanks man, im guessing i can find all the cals etc from packaging and such?? any recommendations on fats i should be having??
> 
> weights wise i warm up 7 mins on bike, then i do flat dumbell press, db fly, then incline db press and incline db fly - i do 4 set consisting of 12-12-10-10. then i go on the chest press with low weigh 4 sets of 12.
> 
> ...


Hold the dog and bone/twilight zone/mouldy cone, wheres the legs and back and shoulders training? Yeah nutrition is on packets but stick to good foods like potatoes/rice/pasta/wraps and such for carbs; fish/chicken/mince/steak/shakes for protein and I don't believe you will need to add in actual fat products being that its such as small amount I imagine it will add up with the meat and carbs products. But if your low go for olive oil/coconut milk for fat.

If you can fit it in then yes do it.


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

and jpaycheck is back on form......


----------



## scuba13 (Jul 4, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Hold the dog and bone/twilight zone/mouldy cone, wheres the legs and back and shoulders training? Yeah nutrition is on packets but stick to good foods like potatoes/rice/pasta/wraps and such for carbs; fish/chicken/mince/steak/shakes for protein and I don't believe you will need to add in actual fat products being that its such as small amount I imagine it will add up with the meat and carbs products. But if your low go for olive oil/coconut milk for fat.
> 
> yeah im guilty for just doing chest an abs thats what im obsessed with doing at the moment i know i should do whole body and i should bring that in i guess, yeah all the foods there you listed i pretty much eat and have some nuts when peckish, the high protein/low carb shake i just bought is that the right thing to do bringing that in also?
> 
> If you can fit it in then yes do it.


----------



## a184 (Dec 30, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> His bmr is 2350. And yes I would go to a calorie deficit but not by as much as 500 cals in his case. I'de go to about a 350 cal drop. to go for an even 2000 cals.
> 
> If your gonna stay doing the same kind of training that you do at the moment like the football and coaching and so on. I'de say go to 2000 cals ish. the best macro split I would advise would be a 40/40/20 split. So you wanna be aiming for:
> 
> ...


Excellent advice as always from JPaycheck.

If u find pen and paper akward and hav a blackberry/iPhone/android phone u can download free app called MyFitnessPal that calculates calories and everything for u it's amazing saves me so much time.


----------



## scuba13 (Jul 4, 2011)

a184 said:


> Excellent advice as always from JPaycheck.
> 
> If u find pen and paper akward and hav a blackberry/iPhone/android phone u can download free app called MyFitnessPal that calculates calories and everything for u it's amazing saves me so much time.


noted ill check it out thanks bud


----------



## scuba13 (Jul 4, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> His bmr is 2350. And yes I would go to a calorie deficit but not by as much as 500 cals in his case. I'de go to about a 350 cal drop. to go for an even 2000 cals.
> 
> If your gonna stay doing the same kind of training that you do at the moment like the football and coaching and so on. I'de say go to 2000 cals ish. the best macro split I would advise would be a 40/40/20 split. So you wanna be aiming for:
> 
> ...


again pardon me for being a dumb****, so the 2000 cals i should be taking, im looking to burn more 2350 is that what your saying?


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Hold the dog and bone/twilight zone/mouldy cone, wheres the legs and back and shoulders training? Yeah nutrition is on packets but stick to good foods like potatoes/rice/pasta/wraps and such for carbs; fish/chicken/mince/steak/shakes for protein and I don't believe you will need to add in actual fat products being that its such as small amount I imagine it will add up with the meat and carbs products. But if your low go for olive oil/coconut milk for fat.
> 
> If you can fit it in then yes do it.


Top marks for helping another user like this


----------



## scuba13 (Jul 4, 2011)

a184 said:


> Excellent advice as always from JPaycheck.
> 
> If u find pen and paper akward and hav a blackberry/iPhone/android phone u can download free app called MyFitnessPal that calculates calories and everything for u it's amazing saves me so much time.


according to the app i have !1839 calories a day and by the looks of it more protein than i need and not enough carbs, thanks for the app nice little tool


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

scuba13 said:


> according to the app i have !1839 calories a day and by the looks of it more protein than i need and not enough carbs, thanks for the app nice little tool


You can alter the macros to suit the diet you are on. E.g. IF you want 40% protein 40% carbs 20% fats. I find the default setting does not accommodate all diets.

I my specific case i am on a timed Carb diet at present so today I was on 45% protein 50%fat 5%carbs you can see the breakdown here

You alter the macros by going to the Myfitnesspal . com website and clicking the goals tab, click custom and you can then adjust at will.


----------



## scuba13 (Jul 4, 2011)

JS72 said:


> You can alter the macros to suit the diet you are on. E.g. IF you want 40% protein 40% carbs 20% fats. I find the default setting does not accommodate all diets.
> 
> I my specific case i am on a timed Carb diet at present so today I was on 45% protein 50%fat 5%carbs you can see the breakdown here
> 
> You alter the macros by going to the Myfitnesspal . com website and clicking the goals tab, click custom and you can then adjust at will.


thanks dude, heres mine http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/diary/scuba13 - got any tips of how i can improve that diet? its pretty much what i have day in day out, apart from dinnner may change to chicken breast or salmon....thanks


----------



## Philly_1 (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't think your eating enough.. When I up my meals to 7 a day for contest and 1 hour of cardio half and hour in the morning and half and hour in the evening the weight just piles off! no carbs after 6 in the day!


----------



## scuba13 (Jul 4, 2011)

Philly_1 said:


> I don't think your eating enough.. When I up my meals to 7 a day for contest and 1 hour of cardio half and hour in the morning and half and hour in the evening the weight just piles off! no carbs after 6 in the day!


yeah im starting to think i dont eat enough, to be honest i dont get time as stupid as that sounds during the day its work work work and in the evening i work late too doing coaching, thats why im thinking of bringing in a shake, so your saying if i do say 45 mins of cardio in the morning before breakfast and some more cardio after weights i should lose that "bumpy" bit at the bottom of my pic ??


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

scuba13 said:


> thanks dude, heres mine http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/diary/scuba13 - got any tips of how i can improve that diet? its pretty much what i have day in day out, apart from dinnner may change to chicken breast or salmon....thanks


You need to set your diary to 'public' as i cant see it. At the moment its set to private!


----------



## scuba13 (Jul 4, 2011)

JS72 said:


> You need to set your diary to 'public' as i cant see it. At the moment its set to private!


i think ive changed it? better?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

No!

Go into FOOD

Click on settings

Diary sharing to public


----------



## scuba13 (Jul 4, 2011)

JS72 said:


> No!
> 
> Go into FOOD
> 
> ...


2ND time lucky!?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

You are not eating enough protein to support you muscles now, you need a minimum of 1g per pound of body weight which for you is 154grams. Preferably to build muscle you would need 1.5gram per LB of body weight!

You need to be more precise with your logging into Myfitnesspal. Generic Tuna sandwich is too vague. How much tuna was in the sandwich, what kind of bread, how much spread and what kind. Believe me it all adds up.

Try reading this thread on Timed Carbs, another view point on cutting weight.

I use the info in it and am getting great results. Timed carbs


----------



## scuba13 (Jul 4, 2011)

JS72 said:


> You are not eating enough protein to support you muscles now, you need a minimum of 1g per pound of body weight which for you is 154grams. Preferably to build muscle you would need 1.5gram per LB of body weight!
> 
> You need to be more precise with your logging into Myfitnesspal. Generic Tuna sandwich is too vague. How much tuna was in the sandwich, what kind of bread, how much spread and what kind. Believe me it all adds up.
> 
> ...


----------



## scuba13 (Jul 4, 2011)

* ok thanks, i bought a high protein low carb shake so hopefully that'll top up the protein, im guessing i take this post work out and an hour before bed? would you say i should add a little more carb into that? i read through the post, thanks for that, i think i understand what its saying probably have to give it another look over.

So that is too build muscle, im guessing if i throw in some more cardio i should lose the BF more effectivly


----------



## scuba13 (Jul 4, 2011)

ive updated it too so its more precise


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Dump the rice crackers, carbs that late is not good.

The timed carbs diet is intended to help you lose fat whilst preventing muscle loss as much as possible.

Whent you diet conventionally you will lose fat but muscle also. If you cut carbs and fats low your body will look for the next source to convert to energy which would be protein, and seeing as your protien intake is so low you would not have enough protein to support your muscles.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

I'd say do Interval training 20-30min after weights sessions, (cardio & abs every other day), do high repitition super sets for abs, Dont count the reps, count how much it hurts to continue. Go buy yourself some pure grape fruit juice and drink 8oz every day when you wake


----------



## scuba13 (Jul 4, 2011)

JS72 said:


> Dump the rice crackers, carbs that late is not good.
> 
> The timed carbs diet is intended to help you lose fat whilst preventing muscle loss as much as possible.
> 
> Whent you diet conventionally you will lose fat but muscle also. If you cut carbs and fats low your body will look for the next source to convert to energy which would be protein, and seeing as your protien intake is so low you would not have enough protein to support your muscles.


i had the crackers earlier today and changed the meals names after i put that in didnt get round to changing it into snacks, ive got on order a protein shake so im hoping thatll help boost the levels i need,

so in a nutshell, am i write in saying the days i hit the cardio i should be eatting more fats with low carbs and the weight days carbs and protein?? now ive wrote that im guessing no, sorry to be so clueless at this! thanks again for suggesting that site though its great


----------



## scuba13 (Jul 4, 2011)

this is basing it on 40/40/40 carbs/protein/fat or should i change this to burn the fat?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Mine is 50% fat 45% protein 5% carbs on non weight days, fasted cardio on these days too

On work out days I keep protein the same after the workout I have a protein drink with simple carbs in it. Mine is cnp pro recover. Next meal I have 40% protein 40% carbs 20% fats. From then on I am back to 50 fat, 45 protein, 5 carbs until after my next weights workout. after 5 days I eat 40% protein 40% carbs 20% fat for two days then I start the whole process again.

I do weights monp (chest tris), wed (back biceps), fri (legs shoulders). 20 mins of HIIt cardio after the weights.


----------



## scuba13 (Jul 4, 2011)

i think im going to pretty much copy exactly that, sounds good to me! even the fasted cardio....how do you find following this? obviously well becuase you havent changed it! what are your goals by the way?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

At present I am cutting down on body fat, however strangely I am also adding a small amount of lean gain?!?

In 5 weeks I will drop fat up carbs and slowly start to work my way up to 3000 cals and start to grow!

I find the diet no trouble at all, bit of an effort at the beginning as it's fiddely working out the macros, but if you preplan all your meals for the next day you can rally tweak your macros to near perfection, once you've got that then it's plane sailing, you get the odd cravings but it's a case how bad do you want the results! On work out days I feel awesome.


----------



## scuba13 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks man looks like were After the same results! Would you mind posting up your weekly gym routine ie monday - fasted cardio Tuesday - chest.... And what you do ie flat dumbbell press etc would help us out as I don't have a good routine as I'm only going chest and abs at the moment

Yeah I think once I have the diet sown I'll be ok


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Probably easier if you look at my journal here


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

scuba13 said:


> again pardon me for being a dumb****, so the 2000 cals i should be taking, im looking to burn more 2350 is that what your saying?


No, just do what your doing and don't worry about how much your burning off. Your already in a calorie deficit and will lose weight without exercise. The idea is that 40/40/20 split is a good healthy diet that allows you to get all fruit and vegs in aswell, while not being too restrictive. It also keeps energy levels stable, which for the coaching and so on that you do I would stay with.

I would not advise you to follow the same diet as JS72 (no offence, just my opinion), based on the non stable energy levels and the compolication of it, also the lack of quality foods you can get in being under 5% carbs on certain days. I say this because your not grossly out of shape, just need a little shaping up.



scuba13 said:


> Thanks man looks like were After the same results! Would you mind posting up your weekly gym routine ie monday - fasted cardio Tuesday - chest.... And what you do ie flat dumbbell press etc would help us out as I don't have a good routine as I'm only going chest and abs at the moment
> 
> Yeah I think once I have the diet sown I'll be ok


Also, stick at chest and abs for too long and you will cause yourself problems regarding muscular imbalances.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> I would not advise you to follow the same diet as JS72 (no offence, just my opinion),


Non Taken.


----------



## scuba13 (Jul 4, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> No, just do what your doing and don't worry about how much your burning off. Your already in a calorie deficit and will lose weight without exercise. The idea is that 40/40/20 split is a good healthy diet that allows you to get all fruit and vegs in aswell, while not being too restrictive. It also keeps energy levels stable, which for the coaching and so on that you do I would stay with.
> 
> I would not advise you to follow the same diet as JS72 (no offence, just my opinion), based on the non stable energy levels and the compolication of it, also the lack of quality foods you can get in being under 5% carbs on certain days. I say this because your not grossly out of shape, just need a little shaping up.
> 
> Also, stick at chest and abs for too long and you will cause yourself problems regarding muscular imbalances.


OK so what I should is stick the 40(carb) 40 (protein) 20 (fat) split everyday whether i work out, cardio etc? Also do you suggest I bring in the fasted cardio 2/3 times a week to shift that last bit of fat,

Yeah i kinda new id get an imbalance doing it, just focsing on those 2 areas so much but yeah i should split them down, should i do somethign like this mon - fasted cardio with abs tues - chest/ab wednesday - fasted cardio with abs - thurs - back/sholders fri - fasted cardio with abs - saturday or sunday - arms & legs???? also a routine for all over that would be gratefuly apprecaited! not sure how long i should spend on each etc!!


----------



## scuba13 (Jul 4, 2011)

just to say i really apprecaite both your input!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah everyones got an opinion on how it should be done and will give you an idea. Its up to you to pick which one you prefer.

I'de do 40/40/20 regardless yes. If on training days your really hungry have more protein. Just fit cardio in wherever you can. As much as you want. If your looking for an overall routine, a push/pull/legs routine is always a popular choice.

This is a workout that was popular among the UK-M members and everyone enjoyed:

Monday - Pull

Deadlifts - 4 sets x 6 reps

Barbell rows - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Weighted pullups - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Barbell curls - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Wednesday - Push

Flat bench press - 4 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Incline bench press - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Military press - 4 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Dips - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Friday - Legs

Squats - 4 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Lunges - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

SLDL - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Standing calf raises - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Tues/Thur - Cardio 30 minutes and light ab work.

Weekends - OFF.


----------



## scuba13 (Jul 4, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Yeah everyones got an opinion on how it should be done and will give you an idea. Its up to you to pick which one you prefer.
> 
> I'de do 40/40/20 regardless yes. If on training days your really hungry have more protein. Just fit cardio in wherever you can. As much as you want. If your looking for an overall routine, a push/pull/legs routine is always a popular choice.
> 
> ...


Thanks man i'll give this a shot! Using this I should see that last bit of BF go with a spot on diet?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Yeah everyones got an opinion on how it should be done and will give you an idea. Its up to you to pick which one you prefer.
> 
> I'de do 40/40/20 regardless yes. If on training days your really hungry have more protein. Just fit cardio in wherever you can. As much as you want. If your looking for an overall routine, a push/pull/legs routine is always a popular choice.
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

scuba13 said:


> Thanks man i'll give this a shot! Using this I should see that last bit of BF go with a spot on diet?


Aslong as your eating 200g of carbs, 200g of protein and 45g of fat, working in cardio when you can, doing all your coaching and following a weight lifting programme, you'll be sorted in no time.


----------



## a184 (Dec 30, 2010)

scuba13 said:


> according to the app i have !1839 calories a day and by the looks of it more protein than i need and not enough carbs, thanks for the app nice little tool


Awesome, remember a lot of the data is submitted by other users so exercise caution or enter ur own data


----------



## scuba13 (Jul 4, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Yeah everyones got an opinion on how it should be done and will give you an idea. Its up to you to pick which one you prefer.
> 
> I'de do 40/40/20 regardless yes. If on training days your really hungry have more protein. Just fit cardio in wherever you can. As much as you want. If your looking for an overall routine, a push/pull/legs routine is always a popular choice.
> 
> ...


will this work everything else like my back and sholders too or is this just an all body workout?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

scuba13 said:


> will this work everything else like my back and sholders too or is this just an all body workout?


Yes this will work all muscle groups. This is a push/pull/legs workout.


----------

